# Can't Uninstall AVG Free



## Lijahscribe

AVG Free doesn't work consistently. One day it's fine, the next day it says I have no active components. I've tried uninstalling it using Control Panel and the AVG Uninstall from the Start Menu, but it refuses to uninstall. Is there some other way to get rid of it? If not, can someone tell me why it might not be working properly?


----------



## etaf

try this

AVG - 32bit
http://www.avg.com/filedir/util/avg_arm_sup_____.dir/avgremover.exe

AVG - 64bit
http://www.avg.com/filedir/util/avg_arv_sup_____.dir/avgremoverx64.exe


----------



## Lijahscribe

Thank you for the links. Unfortunately, while the program did begin, it stopped working before it could complete the removal of AVG. I tried it three or four times, always with the same result. I'm afraid I'm going to be stuck with a non-working program forever. I'd like to install another anti-virus program, but until AVG is removed, I can't proceed. Any other suggestions?


----------



## etaf

did you try in safe mode - keep tapping F8 as the PC starts should see a menu - choose safemode


----------



## Lijahscribe

Unfortunately, even trying it in Safe Mode didn't work, but I do appreciate your trying to help. Thanks again.


----------



## etaf

try revo uninstaller 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html
see if that will find any left over bits of AVG and remove


----------



## Lijahscribe

I'll definitely give that a try. Eventually, something has to work, right?


----------



## torkymax

Content removed.


----------



## Cookiegal

torkymax,

The content of your post has been removed. Please don't recommend registry cleaners and do not refer people to file-sharing sites for downloads. Any legitimate program can be downloaded from the author's site or another authorized mirror site.


----------



## torkymax

ok,anyway thnx 
Greetings to you


----------



## Gemini43

I decided to uninstall AVG free today, as I was sick of the huge bloat of it! Full of unnecessary third party programs, extra toolbars and silly bits and pieces I didn't need - just replicating other programs I had! It was really slowing down my PC! I am now using Microsoft Security Essentials instead. A much smaller footprint to say the least! Easy to use and updates automatically. What a difference! 
However, with regard to uninstalling AVG - if you go into the advanced settings in AVG you will find an option (quite near the bottom) where you can temporarily disable it for a maximum of 15 minutes. You should then find it easy to uninstall - but I use Revo Uninstaller as you can then get rid of (most of) all the extra files and other junk accumulated using the thorough uninstall (the bottom option) Even then, I found that my Reg Seeker program found one hell of a lot more AVG-related junk afterwards as well! 
This should work for you, but if not, I have another, very highly detailed remedy, so do let me know. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lijahscribe

Thanks for the head's up about the Revo Uninstaller. It worked on almost everything. I still have on my computer the AVG Update Manager, which doesn't show up as a choice of programs to remove. I was able to disable it, though, and installed Microsoft Security Essentials as you suggested. 

I have to wonder if the problem is my operating system. I have a laptop and a netbook, and while the previous version of AVG Free worked fine on the laptop (running Windows 7), AVG Free 2011 kept crapping out on me, saying I had no active components. The strange part is, AVG Free 2011 seems to be working perfectly on the netbook (running Windows XP). I'm debating whether to uninstall AVG from the netbook as well, but since for the moment it's operating properly, I may just wait and see. ETA: I spoke too soon. When I booted up my netbook, AVG 2011 showed all components active, but half an hour later, I got that same message that no components were active. Luckily, deleting AVG from my netbook was not the problem it was deleting it from my laptop. My netbook now also has Microsoft Security Essentials installed
.
Thank you for all the help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Gemini43

Why can't you just delete the AVG Update Manager? 
Anyway, I didn't have any problem with the way AVG actually worked in the main, it was just all the sheer unnecessary bulk of it was slowing down my computer! I think the later versions of this sort of program are now designed for much more powerful computers! I am running Windows XP Home on an Intel Pentium 4, 3.00 GHz, with 1.00 GB of RAM. More than enough five years ago when I bought it and programs like AVG were written a lot more tightly then; they did their basic thing. Goodness knows why they have become so bulky since! 
(I was interested in what you said about AVG 2011 giving you messages about having no components though. That happened to me once. I thought it may have been because unknown to me, it was updating and I was doing quite a few things at the same time. Of course the PC crashed and everything froze. I couldn't close down and so was forced to just pull the plug! When I bootedup again, there was the little Microsoft shield saying my PC was unprotected. When I opened the AVG Interface, it said there were no components. I updated immediately and they all came back. That's what I thought had caused it. Any ideas?)


----------



## Lijahscribe

I can't delete the AVG Update Manager because it doesn't come up as a program choice while uninstalling using Windows Control Panel or Revo Uninstaller. Is there some other way to do it?

As for the no active components, it was happening on and off. I'd boot up and it would show them gone, then suddenly they'd be back, only to disappear again. I can't count on virus protection that plays hide and seek, which is why I wanted to uninstall AVG. I wish I could get rid of all the files, but since the Virus Protection portion of AVG is gone, I was able to install Microsoft Security Essentials, which seems to be working just fine.


----------



## Gemini43

I really can't understand why the Update Manager should still be there I'm afraid. All I can say is that I no longer have the Update Manager left on my system. I assumed that it was uninstalled along with the rest of the program. The only thing I can think of why mine was deleted then and yours wasn't, is because I did follow up the uninstall by using a Registry Cleaner to look for any left-over bits of AVG. But...as is said so often, here and elsewhere - you have to be very careful indeed to only delete the entries with the EXACT name of the uninstalled program, so when in doubt - leave them alone. 

There is one more thing however, and that is the entries left in firewalls after uninstalls. I use Zone Alarm and there are entries in there that do get left in (Program Control in ZA) when programs are uninstalled, that should be deleted. If you are using a firewall that lists programs that give access to the Internet, make sure you delete any programs currently with access that you no longer have installed on your system. It's just a thought.


----------



## Lijahscribe

It's getter weirder and weirder. Suddenly, this morning, not only is the Update Manager still there and now active, but the Link Scanner is back, and neither will uninstall. I'm really at my wit's end. You mention Registry Cleaner and Zone Alarm. I'm not familiar with those programs.


----------



## Phantom010

You might not have used the latest version of the AVG Remover.

Try the following one:

*AVG Remover*

As for registry cleaners, please stay away from them. You'll only cripple programs and the operating system itself. You might end up having to reinstall Windows!


----------



## Lijahscribe

That's the one I used, but while it begins to work, I get the message that it has stopped working and I should close it.


----------



## Phantom010

Are you sure? It's not the same version as the one provided by *etaf*,* HERE*.

Did you run the 32-bit or 64-bit version?

The one you ran before was: *avgremoverx64.exe* 1.25 MB or *avgremover.exe *701 KB.

The one I'm asking you to try is: *avg_remover_stf_x64_2011_1149.exe* 628 KB.


----------



## etaf

just updated my reference for AVG - thanks Phantom010


----------



## Phantom010

etaf said:


> just updated my reference for AVG - thanks Phantom010


You're welcome!


----------



## Lijahscribe

I thought it was, but I just downloaded your link and tried again, just to be sure. Unfortunately, I get the same result, with the program stopping during the process.


----------



## Phantom010

Any error message when the removal process stops?

===============================================================

Try again after Stopping and Disabling all AVG services.

To get to the Services, press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *services.msc*

===============================================================

Have you tried reinstalling AVG 2011 and uninstalling it again? If not, try it and uninstall AVG with the AVG Remover.

===============================================================

If still no luck, perhaps you can try a *CHKDSK*.


----------



## Phantom010

I'd also like to see where AVG is still autoloading from.

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## jhonas

Hey try to remove this from windows safe mode with networking option.


----------



## Eddiet20

As Phantom said in his second to last post Install the latest version then do an uninstall, I had the same issue yesterday trying to run combofix and it kept telling me AVG was still enabled. I tried Revo but the message still came up then Uninstall+ which also said removal complete, yet combo still said it was active, I removed every file folder and reg entry but it was still present. Only after fresh install with AVG 2011 and removal was it finally clear of my system.


----------



## Gemini43

In any case, as I said before, with version 2011 you _*can *_temporarily disable AVG in the Advanced Settings section, then uninstall with Revo. I did this a few days ago with no problems at all. With previous versions of AVG, there was no option to disable it. You just couldn't turn it off for _*any *_reason!  With previous versions, I have had to use the special uninstall tool from their website. You can't uninstall AVG while it is still running on your PC.


----------



## jhonas

Hey try to remove this from networking safe mode.


----------



## peterjhn

You can try the Revo uninstaller software to remove this antivirus software if it is not possible to remove it from control panel.


----------



## PandaCloudAntiv

@Lijahscribe

Also try to use safe mode in windows whenever you get same problem in future. To get in safe mode turn on your pc and press F8 key rapidly, an option will prompt with black screen choose start windows in safe mode and once you get in safe mode try to uninstall AVG. It works for me now you try.


----------

